# First aid kit



## Stephen (Aug 30, 2005)

It's been discussed in different threads, I just wanted to try and bring it together.

I carry one of the EMS First aid kits. Is there a kit that you think is comprehensive out there? Are there items you always have to add.

More importantly, have you ever used it? I've only used band-aids, anti-bacterial creme, and vitmin I. 

-Stephen


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 30, 2005)

I also have the EMS kit, but since I got it I trimmed it down, added some of my own stuff and put it in a zip lock to shave some weight, so I don't even know what was there originally.

My custom emergency kit includes:
=bandaids
-guaze
=antibacterial creme
-codine (just in case I have to cut an arm off)
=mole skin and second skin
-emergency blanket
-iodine pills
=tylenol or something similar
-diarrhea pills (never used, good thing)
=A & D ointment (chaffing is a bitch - stuff works great overnight)

Items with a '=' I use pretty frequently


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 30, 2005)

I rarely carry the EMS kit I have, but I also solo & day hike.  Depending on the trip tape & pre-wrap since an ankle or knee injury would be high on the probable list, another reason for pole & extra shirt/jacket, as part of splint. (I don't carry a SAM-sic? splint) 

cast iron tummy so no Pepto
had Vitimin I last time i checked the 1st aid kit, Vit I was dated 2002, keep some in car for after hike but pain keeps me from falling asleep on the ride home, at home it's vit I time. 

ER blanket is part of pack, not of my 1st aid. spare dry underwear would prevent more common long trail day ailment.... Chafing


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 30, 2005)

I've argued this point before, either here or someplace else.

Those "space blankets" IMHO are junk.

A good rain jacket, extra fleece (layer) and an extra snickers bar (even a good pack cover) are going to do you a lot, lot more good than those flimsy things.

There is a reason they are mostly sold by the check-outs. People eye-them and think "Wow, I might really need this." Impulse buy and all that.

peace.


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2005)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> Those "space blankets" IMHO are junk.


Dunno. I could see them helping. Go wrap yourself in one, sit around for a few hours and let us know if you feel warm.  I suppose your suggestion of good fleece and raingear is just as good or better than a space blanket, but you should be carrying that stuff anyway. I would say that considering the almost non-existent weight, a space blanket can't hurt.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 31, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Jaytrek57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. They are for emergencies and could mean the difference between life or death if you're caught in below freezing weather without warm enough insulating clothes or a sleeping bag - For the weight and since I'm not carrying a sleeping bag with me everytime just in case, I just stuff it in my kit.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 31, 2005)

> I agree. They are for emergencies and could mean the difference between life or death if you're caught in below freezing weather without warm enough insulating clothes or a sleeping bag



Whatever makes you feel "safe" I have no problem with.

The reality is that if you are caught overnight (injury let's say) in "below freezing weather" w/o enough insulating layers or fuel (food)those space blankets are not going to help you out they way people think. Basically your body is the only heat source, and you are hard pressed to keep the "heat" your body generates w/those space blankets.

Look it at it this way. I've had WFR instructors and SAR folks show me their "rescue kits" during instructions/classes. Not one had a "space blanket". Most had extra fleece (layers) and a candy bar. 

Again, whatever makes people feel "safe" I am all for. Just realize that you probably already carry what you need. And if not, again, my belief is that an extra candy bar can be the difference between "life or death".

peace.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 31, 2005)

I've seen a space blanket used when a sleeping bag was forgotten, and it made all the difference for the person in question.

I carry a little first aid kit and I've never actually needed anything in it except once, when I cut my finger open while slicing a lemon (OUCH!!!) up at Crag Camp.

Don't forget to restock it every now and then - adhesive bandages lose their adhesive after a while.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 31, 2005)

I usually carry a ziploc with bandaids, tape, gauze, aspirin, neosporin, cortizone, dental floss and a needle.
Only had to use the floss and needle once, everything else gets used pretty often.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 31, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> I've seen a space blanket used when a sleeping bag was forgotten, and it made all the difference for the person in question.


A friend of mine thru-hiked the AT and instead of taking a sleeping bag he used an emergency blanket (although he did use a sleeping bag from CT on up). For once in a while usage I wouldn't mind, but ~2 months without a sleeping bag would be too much for me.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 1, 2005)

The little tiny Space blanket would be pretty flimsy, I have one buried in my Fanny pack which sees some 4K hikes not in the Presi's or the higher High peaks in summer.

For bigger peaks & hikes when the night may drop much lower they sell a much better ER blanket which is more like a Space bivy Bag, much tighter, a bit heavier & bulkier too.  Last year they were around $25 at EMS.

I may have a tiny space blanket in there too since they weigh nothing & take up very little space.


----------

